# Picked up some pasture



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been looking all winter for some summer pasture for my cows, and finally was able to pick up some. It is only about thirty minutes away, and is meadow with live water. All I have to do is build about 160' of fences and fix the rest of the fences. I was expecting to pay $20 per head per month. I think I got off pretty cheap on this one. I was getting concerned that I was not going to find any; I have seen all kinds of guys looking for pasture on Craigslist.

The guy is also building a new home, and I get to bid on hanging and finishing the drywall, so I may end up with a job out of it as well.

Oh, and that farm I was looking to lease; I decided to stay as far away from that as I can. I talked to the son of the guy that owns it, and he has been trying to farm it. I think is problem is that he does not have the money to do it right; One would think that the owner would set his son up to succeed. When he was talking with me he was willing to go haves on the seed, fertilizer, and spraying; one would think that he would do the same with his son. I think they may have a communication problem; and maybe best if I keep looking for something else.


----------

